# Hermit Crabs



## pixiegirl

Ok Grammy bought the oldest 2 hermit crabs a couple months back.  They were just in one of the little plastic tanks with gravel, food bowls, etc.  I've heard that hermit crabs are hard to keep and are very temperature sensative so daddy and I decided to drop a considerable amount of money on these damn crabs to ensure they're survival.  A 10 gallon tank and hood with light, under tank heater, 2 nice bowls one for fresh drinking water and one for a salt water pool, the water conditioner and actual salt water concoction, cyress mulch, special hermit crab sticks for them to climb on, 2 kinds of food, treats, etc.  Along the way for good behavior he's earned himself 3 more crabs.  

Everything has been fine.  Last week I noticed a claw on top of the mulch.  I inspected all the crabs and discovered it was the newest that had only been in the tank a couple weeks.  I thought it odd but wasn't overly concerned because I thought it would grow it back.  The next day said crab changed shells into a fairly small shell.  The next it changed shells again into a bigger shell but smaller than the one it came out of.  There are several empty shells of various sizes in the tank.  It then went back into it's original shell.  Friday night thank God the kids were with my parents because this thing was half way out of it's shell and not very active.  Saturday morning completely out if it's shell and dead.   

B got home and took it out.  We went to Petco to find a replacement.  I'm a horrible mother and was going to pass off another crab as the one that died.  Go to Petco, get a new crab and some fresh bedding.  Got home and we cleaned the tank, threw away all of the old bedding, scrubbed all the bowls with a scrub brush and hot water, soaked all the empty shells in hot water, reassembled everything and put all the crabs back in.  Everyone seems healthy and happy and it moving around checking things out.  The new crab seems just fine.  B and I leave to go get the kids, we go to the fair and then return home.  The new crab has moved out of the shell it came in and into the original (and last) shell of the one that just died.  I'm thinking we're golden.  Oldest kid even picks it up and is excited that it grew it's leg back.  

Yesterday morning all is fine.  We leave for the afternoon and didn't return home until after 8.  Both kids were asleep and I go to check on the crabs.  I see legs on top of the mulch; 2 of them.    WTF???  They all like to bury themselves in the mulch so I go digging and find 2 more legs.  I know this isn't good.  I find the shell with dead crab inside!    

When the first crab died I thought maybe it was old or was sick or diseased when we got it and that's why it died.  It was the newest of all the crabs.  Then the new one only lasts a day.  It has to be that shell I'm thinking?  Maybe they get stuck in it and lose legs trying to get themselves out? I threw it out since it had dead crab still inside.  

Does anyone know anything about hermit crabs?  Can give me some insight?  From the info above does my theory sound right?  Can they get stuck inside shells?  Or should I be concerned that it's something else?  All the rest of the crabs are totally fine it seems.


----------



## virgovictoria

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Ok Grammy bought the oldest 2 hermit crabs a couple months back.  They were just in one of the little plastic tanks with gravel, food bowls, etc.  I've heard that hermit crabs are hard to keep and are very temperature sensative so daddy and I decided to drop a considerable amount of money on these damn crabs to ensure they're survival.  A 10 gallon tank and hood with light, under tank heater, 2 nice bowls one for fresh drinking water and one for a salt water pool, the water conditioner and actual salt water concoction, cyress mulch, special hermit crab sticks for them to climb on, 2 kinds of food, treats, etc.  Along the way for good behavior he's earned himself 3 more crabs.
> 
> Everything has been fine.  Last week I noticed a claw on top of the mulch.  I inspected all the crabs and discovered it was the newest that had only been in the tank a couple weeks.  I thought it odd but wasn't overly concerned because I thought it would grow it back.  The next day said crab changed shells into a fairly small shell.  The next it changed shells again into a bigger shell but smaller than the one it came out of.  There are several empty shells of various sizes in the tank.  It then went back into it's original shell.  Friday night thank God the kids were with my parents because this thing was half way out of it's shell and not very active.  Saturday morning completely out if it's shell and dead.
> 
> B got home and took it out.  We went to Petco to find a replacement.  I'm a horrible mother and was going to pass off another crab as the one that died.  Go to Petco, get a new crab and some fresh bedding.  Got home and we cleaned the tank, threw away all of the old bedding, scrubbed all the bowls with a scrub brush and hot water, soaked all the empty shells in hot water, reassembled everything and put all the crabs back in.  Everyone seems healthy and happy and it moving around checking things out.  The new crab seems just fine.  B and I leave to go get the kids, we go to the fair and then return home.  The new crab has moved out of the shell it came in and into the original (and last) shell of the one that just died.  I'm thinking we're golden.  *Oldest kid even picks it up and is excited that it grew it's leg back.*
> 
> Yesterday morning all is fine.  We leave for the afternoon and didn't return home until after 8.  Both kids were asleep and I go to check on the crabs.  I see legs on top of the mulch; 2 of them.    WTF???  They all like to bury themselves in the mulch so I go digging and find 2 more legs.  I know this isn't good.  I find the shell with dead crab inside!
> 
> When the first crab died I thought maybe it was old or was sick or diseased when we got it and that's why it died.  It was the newest of all the crabs.  Then the new one only lasts a day.  It has to be that shell I'm thinking?  Maybe they get stuck in it and lose legs trying to get themselves out? I threw it out since it had dead crab still inside.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about hermit crabs?  Can give me some insight?  From the info above does my theory sound right?  Can they get stuck inside shells?  Or should I be concerned that it's something else?  All the rest of the crabs are totally fine it seems.


----------



## thakidistight

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> When the first crab died I thought maybe it was old or was sick or diseased when we got it and that's why it died.  It was the newest of all the crabs.  Then the new one only lasts a day.  It has to be that shell I'm thinking?  Maybe they get stuck in it and lose legs trying to get themselves out? I threw it out since it had dead crab still inside.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about hermit crabs?  Can give me some insight?  From the info above does my theory sound right?  Can they get stuck inside shells?  Or should I be concerned that it's something else?  All the rest of the crabs are totally fine it seems.


I would stop buying them from PETCO. The shell also sounds like it may be part of the problem. I have heard that some of the animals that come from there arent in the best of shape. Snakes that have mites and diseased fish and whatnot. I would toss the shell as well.


----------



## cattitude

Generally they don't live very long.  My grandson brought one home from OC in June.  That one is still alive.  My poor grandaughter has gone through three in that time.


----------



## Nickel

Note to self: Never buy hermit crabs.


----------



## Tinkerbell

I've kept Hermit Crabs for the last 10 years, and learned some things about it along the way. I've had two die on me, out of 12. First of all, good for you to learn the proper way to care for crabs. Do understand that a hermit crabs natural life span, when in a correct environment, is up to 25 years or more. 

Hermit crabs are tempermental and easily stressed. When you first get crabs, there is a period of adjustment, and they may not make it. You have to leave the new ones alone, do not handle them, for a couple of months. You also have to watch where you get them. Petco may be selling you crabs that they just got, and so are already stressed out. You move them again, and some are weak and won't make it. Look for crabs that will come out of the shell when you hold them. (sometimes you have to give them a couple of minutes). Look to see who is active in the tank. 

Crabs WILL NOT get stuck in shells. They will change when they are good and ready. Sometimes it seems the shell they are in or the one they choose is too small, but they know what they are doing. Make sure you have the right shells. There are two types of hermit crabs: Purple Pincher (PP) and Ecquadorian. You probably have PP, because they are most commonly sold in the US. They actually have a purple large claw. They like shells with round openings. Ecquadorian are lighter in color, and do not have the dark purple claw. They like shells with oval openings.

Hermits shed they exoskeleten as well. If they bury themselves and you don't see them for a while -- LEAVE THEM ALONE. They may be shedding and need to be left totally alone until they are done. This can take up to two months (sometimes more) for them. They will eat their exoskelten when they are done.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Generally they don't live very long.  My grandson brought one home from OC in June.  That one is still alive.  My poor grandaughter has gone through three in that time.



I read up on them and learned that they're very temperamental thus dropping all kinds of money to keep them alive.  The two oldest have been in there sine June or July and are fine.  They require a good amount of care and typically don't get it and that's why they don't last long.  N is a very sensative kid and I couldn't bear to see his heart broken so I spent the $$$.  They can live a good while if they're taken care of correctly; I believe up to 15 years.  

Have you seen one out of it's shell.  If that's not the nastiest thing I've ever seen!  I would not touch the dead one that came out!  No way, no sir!    

I'm thinking it had to be that damn shell.  I don't know how I'm going to explain this one away since I tossed the shell.  It was a Spiderman shell.     I surely can't tell him his hermit crab ran away!


----------



## pixiegirl

Tinkerbell said:
			
		

> I've kept Hermit Crabs for the last 10 years, and learned some things about it along the way. I've had two die on me, out of 12. First of all, good for you to learn the proper way to care for crabs. Do understand that a hermit crabs natural life span, when in a correct environment, is up to 25 years or more.
> 
> Hermit crabs are tempermental and easily stressed. When you first get crabs, there is a period of adjustment, and they may not make it. You have to leave the new ones alone, do not handle them, for a couple of months. You also have to watch where you get them. Petco may be selling you crabs that they just got, and so are already stressed out. You move them again, and some are weak and won't make it. Look for crabs that will come out of the shell when you hold them. (sometimes you have to give them a couple of minutes). Look to see who is active in the tank.
> 
> Crabs WILL NOT get stuck in shells. They will change when they are good and ready. Sometimes it seems the shell they are in or the one they choose is too small, but they know what they are doing. Make sure you have the right shells. There are two types of hermit crabs: Purple Pincher (PP) and Ecquadorian. You probably have PP, because they are most commonly sold in the US. They actually have a purple large claw. They like shells with round openings. Ecquadorian are lighter in color, and do not have the dark purple claw. They like shells with oval openings.
> 
> Hermits shed they exoskeleten as well. If they bury themselves and you don't see them for a while -- LEAVE THEM ALONE. They may be shedding and need to be left totally alone until they are done. This can take up to two months (sometimes more) for them. They will eat their exoskelten when they are done.



Of the remaining 3 are the purple claw and one is a light green.  They all bury themselves all the time.  I don't let the kids pester them or handle them much.  If they want to see them I put them in a bowl.  There is a variety of shells in the tank of varying shapes and sizes.

Why are the legs falling off?  The first one lost it's claw and the last one lost it's claw and 3 more of it's legs!  

The shell was a good size (the first one came in it) and the first one died after coming out of it and the second died in it.  I didn't think that it was too small just that maybe there was something going on up inside it that I couldn't see and maybe they were getting stuck trying to get out of it???


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Note to self: Never buy hermit crabs.



I could beat Grammy!  She spends like $20 on the whole deal, drops them off on me, I spend a couple hundred and now have 2 dead in 2 days!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I could beat Grammy!  She spends like $20 on the whole deal, drops them off on me, I spend a couple hundred and now have 2 dead in 2 days!


 J's Grammy sticks to books, hotwheels, and mini motorcycles.


----------



## camily

My daughter got one over the summer (early) from OC. It's in a plastic tub with gravel and it's sponge and a few other things. Still alive and doing fine. :shrug:


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> Note to self: Never buy hermit crabs.


I'm sure they would live longer for YOU....


----------



## Nickel

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm sure they would live longer for YOU....


 No, I'm fairly certain they would die on the way home.


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> No, I'm fairly certain they would die on the way home.


Crack a window


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> J's Grammy sticks to books, hotwheels, and mini motorcycles.




Note that this is not my mother; it's the ex's mother.


----------



## cattitude

Dearest Pixdaughtergirl:

Take a breath..calm down. Dead hermit crabs are a right of passage for the 3-8 age group.

Love,

Virtualmom


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Note that this is not my mother; it's the ex's mother.


 Oh, I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## PelyKat

Realize that the lost claw/legs maybe an attack from another crab.  They can be territorial.  Or the Spiderman shell may have had something toxic in it,  They are VERY sensitive.  

We had some years ago, they did fine for a year, but forgot about them when the exterminaters cam in for the ants.  Even though they were high, and the spray was only on the baseboards.  Bye-Bye!

 

The kids survived.  They need to learn that everything has a life cycle.  And the Royal Flush Ceremony can be a good thing for them to learn.


----------



## pixiegirl

PelyKat said:
			
		

> Realize that the lost claw/legs maybe an attack from another crab.  They can be territorial.  Or the Spiderman shell may have had something toxic in it,  They are VERY sensitive.
> 
> We had some years ago, they did fine for a year, but forgot about them when the exterminaters cam in for the ants.  Even though they were high, and the spray was only on the baseboards.  Bye-Bye!
> 
> 
> 
> The kids survived.  They need to learn that everything has a life cycle.  And the Royal Flush Ceremony can be a good thing for them to learn.



The shell is now trashola.  I'm convinced it had something to do with it.  The first one was for several weeks, lost a claw, moved a couple times then back into that shell, crawled out and died.  The second one didn't even last a day.  Was dead within hours of getting into that shell.  The shell is toast!  

I imagine we'll be at Petco tonight getting a replacement.      I threw the dead one away last night.  If it was sick I didn't want the others to get it.  There won't be any flushing ceremonies at my house.  Both dead ones went into ziplock bags and into the trash can.  After seeing the first one naked there was no way I was putting it down the toilet.  I'd have nightmares of a deformed crab climbing out of the toilet and pinching my ass when I sat on the pot to pee!      

I should sent the damn things to Grammy's house and get him the veggie lizard he wants.  I like that and wanted one myself as a teenager just didn't have the $100something bucks to drop on it.


----------



## nomoney

you should let him know that the crab died though instead of hiding it from him.  It teaches him about life etc.


----------



## cattitude

nomoney said:
			
		

> you should let him know that the crab died though instead of hiding it from him.  It teaches him about life etc.





When our grandaughter's first one died, our son was at the beach at the time.  So our daughter asked him to bring home another one.  Dang thing died the same day..we were all at my parents for a cookout the day he brought the crab home and gave it to her there.  My granddaughter didn't seem that upset.  When we asked her why, she replied "well, I didn't know him that long."


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> you should let him know that the crab died though instead of hiding it from him.  It teaches him about life etc.



I don't think I have a choice with this one since I pitched the shell.


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't think I have a choice with this one since I pitched the shell.


 
he'll be stronger about it then you'll give him credit for, believe me.  And it will only make him stronger and better able to handle the next death that will occur be it a family member or another pet.  One that you won't be able to hide as well.


----------



## Tinkerbell

Pix -- they often lose legs due to stress. They get stressed so easy sometimes. Some are more nervous than others. A hermit crab with a complex?    Anyway, just keep trying. If you keep getting "bad" crabs from Petco, try Corner Critters in Leonardtown, they have them too. 

Good luck! When my little one wanted a fish tank, I had no idea the work involved. I ended up killing 4 fish before I got it right. She was sad and upset, but she got through it. (Daddy did "fishy" funerals with her). Now she's got a tank with 5 fish who are doing great. Kids are SO much more resiliant than we give them credit for.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> T
> I should sent the damn things to Grammy's house and get him the veggie lizard he wants.  I like that and wanted one myself as a teenager just didn't have the $100something bucks to drop on it.


What's a veggie lizard?


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> What's a veggie lizard?



A lizard that eats mostly veggies opposed to mostly live prey.  A Uramastix (sp?) is what he wants.  It's in the tank right above the hermit crabs at Petco so he's seen it several times and loves it.  It's $130 and I'm not dropping that kind of money on a lizard for him just yet.  I do think they're way cute for lizards though and the one at Petco is fairly tame for a reptile; he likes to be held and such.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> A lizard that eats mostly veggies opposed to mostly live prey.  A Uramastix (sp?) is what he wants.  It's in the tank right above the hermit crabs at Petco so he's seen it several times and loves it.  It's $130 and I'm not dropping that kind of money on a lizard for him just yet.  I do think they're way cute for lizards though and the one at Petco is fairly tame for a reptile; he likes to be held and such.


 Ew!  I am definitely not a reptile person.  I don't even think I could do hermit crabs.   We were thinking of getting MiniMe this little frog aquarium thing for Christmas, you put a tadpole in it and it grows into a frog.  But I'm a little nervous about that.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ew!  I am definitely not a reptile person.  I don't even think I could do hermit crabs.   We were thinking of getting MiniMe this little frog aquarium thing for Christmas, you put a tadpole in it and it grows into a frog.  But I'm a little nervous about that.



Here they are. 

I don't like frogs.  You have to feed them crickets or big ones mice!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Here they are.


Ew.





> I don't like frogs.  You have to feed them crickets or big ones mice!


Double Ew. 

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ew.
> Double Ew.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.



That's why I like the veggie lizard, you feed them salad.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ew.
> Double Ew.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.




You can get him those little African Dwarf Frogs.  They're totally aquatic and eat fish food and freeze dried worms and stuff.  But you have to have a whole fish tank set up.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You can get him those little African Dwarf Frogs.  They're totally aquatic and eat fish food and freeze dried worms and stuff.  But you have to have a whole fish tank set up.


 How easily do they croak? (no pun intended)


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That's why I like the veggie lizard, you feed them salad.


have you looked into chamilians (sp?) my son had a vieled, it was awesom, and ate veggies and meal worms. Great color, and i think it was around $75. had it for about 2 years, then the dog ate it :cry:


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> How easily do they croak? (no pun intended)



I had them many years ago but don't remember how long they lived.  Here's some info.


----------



## pixiegirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> have you looked into chamilians (sp?) my son had a vieled, it was awesom, and ate veggies and meal worms. Great color, and i think it was around $75. had it for about 2 years, then the dog ate it :cry:



They're hard to keep from what I've heard.  Have to have the perfect humidity in their habitat or else they croak.  Was it hard to keep the terrarium up?  Could it be handled a lot?


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You can get him those little African Dwarf Frogs.  They're totally aquatic and eat fish food and freeze dried worms and stuff.  But you have to have a whole fish tank set up.


I had one of them as a buddy for my Betta.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I had them many years ago but don't remember how long they lived.  Here's some info.


 Hmm, looks interesting.  I'll have to look into it a bit more.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hmm, looks interesting.  I'll have to look into it a bit more.



Noah wouldn't be happy with that or else I'd get him some.  He wants something he can hold.  The issue comes in finding something that I'll touch.  I have to be able to tolerate it since I'll be the one caring for it for the most part.  No tarantulas, scorpions at all!  Most frogs are out as are most lizards.  For some reason I don't mind snakes at all but they eat mice and I'm not sure I want to subject N to the "food chain" just yet.     A veggie lizard is good.


----------



## Midnightrider

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> They're hard to keep from what I've heard.  Have to have the perfect humidity in their habitat or else they croak.  Was it hard to keep the terrarium up?  Could it be handled a lot?


the boy's actually liked to be held, and they move sooooo slooow that they cant get away, and they dont bite.

As for the conditions, it wasn't too bad. you just had to mist the tank once a day, or set up a drip tube. We used a mister, basically a tiny garden sprayer.


----------



## camily

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Noah wouldn't be happy with that or else I'd get him some.  He wants something he can hold.  The issue comes in finding something that I'll touch.  I have to be able to tolerate it since I'll be the one caring for it for the most part.  No tarantulas, scorpions at all!  Most frogs are out as are most lizards.  For some reason I don't mind snakes at all but they eat mice and I'm not sure I want to subject N to the "food chain" just yet.     A veggie lizard is good.


My friend haas a baby Ball for sale. VERY friendly. I hold it frequently. He comes with tank and everything for $75 I think. He eats live or frozen so he wouldn't have to see the kill.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Noah wouldn't be happy with that or else I'd get him some.  He wants something he can hold.  The issue comes in finding something that I'll touch.  I have to be able to tolerate it since I'll be the one caring for it for the most part.  No tarantulas, scorpions at all!  Most frogs are out as are most lizards.  For some reason I don't mind snakes at all but they eat mice and I'm not sure I want to subject N to the "food chain" just yet.     A veggie lizard is good.


 Joshua is into animal rescue.  He's been finding caterpillars and putting them in cups.   Then, of course, there was the bunny he rescued.   My stepmother has a rabbit, and he wants one so bad, but I don't think I can do it.


----------



## jwwb2000

If he wants a reptile, how about an iguana.  You would just have to teach them to wash their hands each time it is handled.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Joshua is into animal rescue.  He's been finding caterpillars and putting them in cups.   Then, of course, there was the bunny he rescued.   My stepmother has a rabbit, and he wants one so bad, but I don't think I can do it.



Rabbits stink!  Rabit pee is horrid.  Under no circumstances get a rabbit!  They're sure and cuddly but messy and stink.  No birds either.  Ick!  Weren't you guys thinking about getting a cat?  Get a cat!


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> If he wants a reptile, how about an iguana.  You would just have to teach them to wash their hands each time it is handled.



Hell NO!  They get HUGE!


----------



## jwwb2000

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Hell NO!  They get HUGE!


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> Joshua is into animal rescue.  He's been finding caterpillars and putting them in cups.   Then, of course, there was the bunny he rescued.   My stepmother has a rabbit, and he wants one so bad, but I don't think I can do it.


My daughter rescued a bunny once too. Right out of a neighbors rabbit hutch. Snuck it into her room. I about died when I opened the door and there it was . I returned it soooo fast. I'm sure I looked like a  sneaking the rabbit back in if anyone saw me.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Rabbits stink!  Rabit pee is horrid.  Under no circumstances get a rabbit!  They're sure and cuddly but messy and stink.  No birds either.  Ick!  Weren't you guys thinking about getting a cat?  Get a cat!


 Cody can't be trusted with regular pets, he's mean to them.  

I don't want a rabbit, because I would be grossed out when it dies.   Birds are way too much work, I used to housesit for family friends that had two gorgeous birds.  I loved being around them, they were very fun, but they got up and squawked loudly (one would even call out) at dawn.    They were on all natural diets, so it took longer to make their breakfast than mine.


----------



## Nickel

camily said:
			
		

> My daughter rescued a bunny once too. Right out of a neighbors rabbit hutch. Snuck it into her room. I about died when I opened the door and there it was . I returned it soooo fast. I'm sure I looked like a  sneaking the rabbit back in if anyone saw me.


 He rescued this one from our backyard a month or so ago.  It was just an itty bitty baby, and he was trying to sweet talk me into keeping it.  I had to explain that (a) it's a baby and needs it's mommy, and (b) wild bunnies will die in captivity.


----------



## jwwb2000

Oh...Pix...had I known you were in the market for reptiles, the other weekend we caught 9 baby slider turtles in the yard and took them down to be released at an inlet of water.  One or two of them would have been great for the boys.  They were even friendly and didn't mind being held.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> He rescued this one from our backyard a month or so ago.  It was just an itty bitty baby, and he was trying to sweet talk me into keeping it.  I had to explain that (a) it's a baby and needs it's mommy, and (b) wild bunnies will die in your captivity.


Hmm, that would have been better. I just whooped her a$$.


----------



## Midnightrider

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Oh...Pix...had I known you were in the market for reptiles, the other weekend we caught 9 baby slider turtles in the yard and took them down to be released at an inlet of water.  One or two of them would have been great for the boys.  They were even friendly and didn't mind being held.


I have one of those now, they are very low maintenance! I got mine from friend who's kid wa over it. I have had it about 2 years. The best part is that you can had some fish in the tank too. Its kind of an experiment, but my turtle does just fine with an african ciclid that is close to the same size.


----------



## pixiegirl

*Meet the crabs...*

Of course 3 of the 4 were buried in the mulch.  I was straightening up after them and boiling their logs.  They all must be boys cause they're the sloppiest damn creatured I've ever seen.  I made the tank all nice and neat and they dump the water bowls, put mulch and their logs in them, move all the extra shells around.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Of course 3 of the 4 were buried in the mulch.  I was straightening up after them and boiling their logs.  They all must be boys cause they're the sloppiest damn creatured I've ever seen.  I made the tank all nice and neat and they dump the water bowls, put mulch and their logs in them, move all the extra shells around.



did you get all of their stuff at petco?  We have three (one for each kid) that we got in OC in May, and I have been wanting to get them a better place to live and some climbing things, but didn'tthink they would have it at petco or anywhere local....


----------



## pixiegirl

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> did you get all of their stuff at petco?  We have three (one for each kid) that we got in OC in May, and I have been wanting to get them a better place to live and some climbing things, but didn'tthink they would have it at petco or anywhere local....




Yep, at Petco.  The have a whole bunch of stuff just to the left of where the hermit crab tank is.  I paid big bucks for the damn hermit crab sand which the didn't seem to like nearly as much as the mulch.  Crapola is expensive.  They have all the water conditioners, extra shells, bedding, etc that you need.


----------

